

India extends visa-on-arrival facility to 180 countries - eskimo87
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-26062351

======
goblin89
> The government plans to set up a website enabling tourists to apply for the
> visa and pay the fee. The visa would then be available for collection on
> arrival at any airport after three days.

Sounds like e-visa is a more appropriate term here. I thought visa-on-arrival
usually implies that you can just fly in at any time (from my experience).

------
ozh
US, please take note.

